# Disappointed with Modern Games



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

I know this is an old topic, but I feel more and more disappointed with modern games. They seem to be focusing more on making the best or coolest graphics possible, with gameplay being second in importance. Some older games had better gameplay because the graphics were limited, so they had to make it fun with most of the focus being on what you actually did in the game.

Some of the older originals that were creative and focused a lot more on 'what can you do' instead of how everything looks, just a few examples:

Pokemon, (although now its gameplay is rather outdated since they haven't changed enough since the original
Baldur's Gate
Dungeon Keeper
Dragonwarrior
Age of Wonders/Age of Empires
Black & White
Mist/Riven
Banjo Kazooie
Super Mario 64

These games aren't perfect, but I felt each of them brought some unique gameplay for their time that felt immersive and enjoyable that I'm just not seeing in a lot of modern games. One of my favorite modern games now is Banished, although it feels extremely incomplete, it's still an awesome game. 

Whenever I play most modern games I just feel very limited, like everything is so focused on making a good graphics and good story that the gameplay is lacking. Sims 4 is one example where they improved the graphics greatly but had less 'stuff' to do in the game than previous versions.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm just waiting for more great games like Mass Effect or Dragon Age. Come on Bioware, make more games ffs. And don't let EA get their grubby hands on it. Or better yet, another Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

Kanova said:


> I'm just waiting for more great games like Mass Effect or Dragon Age. Come on Bioware, make more games ffs. And don't let EA get their grubby hands on it. Or better yet, another Elder Scrolls.


I don't particularly like Mass Effect, but I've watched my friend play it lots and it deserves plenty of credit for being an awesome modern game. Pretty much anything Bioware is exceptional.

At least it helps fuel my own desire to make my own games being disappointed with lots of modern games after seeing these trends of WOW awesome graphics to soon after WOW this is damn boring.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Too much CGI not enough gameplay. When I want to play a video game, I want to play a video game not watch a movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i hated n64....


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I mean, on one hand I understand. When I was searching for a new MMO some people would praise GW2, and then go on to say it looks and feels dated. I've heard the same complaints about WoW's graphics. For something like an MMO people get spooked about their games dying out, and a game that doesn't look brand-new on release is going to look old fast. People don't want to spend money on old games that aren't going to be updated or have other players in them.

People can be pretty judgmental. If a game _looks _amateur, who's to say it plays any better? I don't like the focus on cutscenes and stuff myself, though.

As far as gameplay I think it's harder to get truly unique, something like a 3D Mario after 2D Mario isn't a particularly unusual idea even though it was a big step up.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I totally disagree. I'm an old school gamer too. Modern games are infinitely better. Have far more varied gameplay. 

Remember pong? How about Pac-Man, Donkey Kong, Frogger? Don't get me wrong, I love those old school games, they're fun but the gamplay was pretty bare bones. 

Are you sure that Super Mario 64 is better than Mario Galaxy? 

Some of the best games I've ever played are modern games.

Bioshock Infinite
Fallout 4 (fully updated with DLC and survival mode)
Mass Effect series
Wolfenstein TNO

I even prefer Metal Gear V to the others because it's open world. But the boss battles are sorely missing. 

And right now my favorite game is Elite: Dangerous--an awesome game. 

Plus now you can play racing and space games in VR. Even isometric games are great in VR. It's the future of gaming.

I envy today's kids getting to play these great games compared to what I played when I was kid.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Donkey Kong Jr's dad was complaining about this since at least 1994, but no one listened to him.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

If you like games like Banished, check out Planetbase.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

It's kind of a push and pull thing for me. I love old games bc I grew up with them. The platformers and things. FPS craze is still going strong. But there's also a lot of games that are like playing a movie, you know? And that can be a really fun experience. Though it depends on my mood at times. If a cutscene is pushing 10 frickin' minutes, I'm just like, "Get to it. I put in a game bc I want to play a game."


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I totally disagree. I'm an old school gamer too. Modern games are infinitely better. Have far more varied gameplay.
> 
> Remember pong? How about Pac-Man, Donkey Kong, Frogger? Don't get me wrong, I love those old school games, they're fun but the gamplay was pretty bare bones.
> 
> ...


this is a troll post right?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

There are annoying traits to modern games but I still feel like they're mostly an improvement. For the most part there's more effort put into plot/character development, although I guess not everyone's into that kind of thing. I don't like how big multiplayer has become because it tends to take priority but I can understand why it's so popular.

I'm not old enough to have grown up with some of the older ones you mentioned, which probably does make a difference because I still love the PS1/PS2 games that a much older or younger person might not see the big deal in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

New games are not better than old games. Modern games are for the most part, unimaginative corporate garbage made to earn a profit from mainstream gamers who blindly buy whatever is being released. Current gen games just look graphically better(eye candy) but are so dumbed down that a monkey with a controller could play them. And absolutely nothing is really done today gameplay wise that hasn't been done before.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

The only redeeming quality modern games have are graphics. It's like you would think they would get creative with all this new technology at their disposal but year after year they just churn out rehashes of old games with a new coat of paint and call it the next big thing. 

I guess that is the advantage old games have over new ones. You can't say that they copied any specific game cause they were the first to create it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> New games are not better than old games. Modern games are for the most part, unimaginative corporate garbage made to earn a profit from mainstream gamers who blindly buy whatever is being released. Current gen games just look graphically better(eye candy) but are so dumbed down that a monkey with a controller could play them. And absolutely nothing is really done today gameplay wise that hasn't been done before.


Yeah and this applies to everything including films and music.

I wish people would stop blindnesly buying every new drivel that is being release just cause the critics say so then maybe we would actually see them get creative and try to please consumers.

There's only so many times I have to input a quick time event before I throw my controller across the room.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

It seems like developers are going away from challenging puzzles in games these days. I remember playing stuff like silent hill and admiring the challenging puzzles. These days it's all mindless action. I wish they will implement challenging puzzles again in game.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't feel that gaming has necessarily stagnated. You can't really market a game (at least a strategy or RPG) without advertising some nifty new gameplay feature. Sure there are the annual installment series like COD, but even they have to innovate a little bit to keep it from getting stale. OP's list except for Dungeon Keeper and Pokemon all belonged to established genres at the time of release. Graphics-whoring is nothing new, developers would nearly always strive to provide the best graphical experience they could afford, in most genres. Such as when every platformer made the jump to polygonal 3D and most fell flat on their faces (e.g. Castlevania).



Zariale said:


> Sims 4 is one example where they improved the graphics greatly but had less 'stuff' to do in the game than previous versions.


Seeing as it's EA, they must have withheld that content for the avalanche of DLC. EA and certain other companies are indeed the bane of modern gaming and should not be supported with money. If you liked Dungeon Keeper, look up what EA did to it, and you'll have your reason never to buy EA again.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean! I bought 3D Mario a while back, well I know it's from 2007, but it's new to me. The graphics were ok, but there was so much dialog it felt like watching a movie instead of playing a video game. I was thinking "When can I just play the game??"

The older NES games like Donkey Kong, etc could get boring, especially when they were difficult, and kept going through the same thing. To me Playstation was about where games were really good. The graphics were good enough that I'm not thinking "Why am I wasting my time on this?" but not too much dialog and storytelling in the game. Just enough to establish what is going on, but not too much.

I don't do a whole lot of online PC gaming so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Seeing as it's EA, they must have withheld that content for the avalanche of DLC. EA and certain other companies are indeed the bane of modern gaming and should not be supported with money. If you liked Dungeon Keeper, look up what EA did to it, and you'll have your reason never to buy EA again.


The biggest annoyance with Sims 4 was you cannot really customize your own neighborhood like you could before, and there's many glitches with trying to manage multiple families across the neighborhood that make it feel like it's not open world at all.
There was a thread on Sims forums where something like 10-20,000 people petitioned for a 'neighborhood' creation tool and it was just ignored. There may be a mod out now to create your own but the users shouldn't have to make it.

And yeah I saw the Dungeon Keeper joke mobile game lol, when I first saw it I thought it was just some indie who ripped it off, severely disappointed when I found out EA made it. Not surprised though really


----------



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

Zariale said:


> And yeah I saw the Dungeon Keeper joke mobile game lol, when I first saw it I thought it was just some indie who ripped it off, severely disappointed when I found out EA made it. Not surprised though really


For some reason I can't edit posts, maybe cause it's a new account, but I was going to add - the Dungeon Keeper mobile game could have been hugely successful if they made it a legitimate game, I don't understand how anyone thought a 10% finished game filled with microtransactions would really be a success. If they wanted to include microtransactions in it, they could have done it better, not have the entire game be forced into microtransactions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zariale said:


> For some reason I can't edit posts, maybe cause it's a new account, but I was going to add - the Dungeon Keeper mobile game could have been hugely successful if they made it a legitimate game, I don't understand how anyone thought a 10% finished game filled with microtransactions would really be a success. If they wanted to include microtransactions in it, they could have done it better, not have the entire game be forced into microtransactions.


i think you need like 50 posts to be able to edit or delete?

Did you try War for the Overworld on steam? It's a spiritual successor of Dungeon Keeper supposedly. Looks kind of good.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Kids these days wont understand the golden years of gaming. I love playing retro games specifically with other people shame I don't know any. :c


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Games like the old Resident Evil 1-3, Metal Gear Solid 1-3, GTA 3-Vice City-San Andreas and the Silent Hill series from 1 to The Room are perfect examples of how a good game is made, regardless of the graphics.
What happened to those storylines that kept you on the edge of your seat, to those mind-twisting puzzles you eagerly played till early morning, because you wanted to know what would had happened to the progress of the story so bad, and to those storylines that also made you cry, somehow (Metal Gear Solid)?
Can anyone tell me what new game has all of this? Because, really, I see none of this stuff in newer games. But just pumped-up "cinematic-style" graphics that require a super-expensive NASA PC in order to play them (and not always they work as they should), first-person POV and camera effects that literally make you sea-sick after just about 5 minutes into the game, pathetic copy-protection schemes that clog and screw your PC OS so bad and plot/twists that doesn't even have a point.
I would really like buying games again, like when I was 9 or 15. But if all new games are all like this, I guess i'm not really missing out on anything. Or am I wrong?

Right now i'm playing Jurassic Park : Operation Genesis, GTA 3 and San Andreas, Flight Simulator 9 and X, The Sims 2 with all expansion packs installed and Postal 2. And i'm having a hella lot of fun, regardless of how old these games are.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

itsjch said:


> Kids these days wont understand the golden years of gaming. I love playing retro games specifically with other people shame I don't know any. :c


Id love to be able to do that as well. Playing old Contra or Street Fighter with someone would be cool. I've played Super Double Dragon and Mario World on Znes online with my ex girlfriend before. I forget how it's done, but it's definitely possible.

You can eve play old arcade games too. Wouldn't that be a trip to play Turtles in Time, Dungeons and Dragons or X-men Arcade with 4 players?


----------



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> i think you need like 50 posts to be able to edit or delete?
> 
> Did you try War for the Overworld on steam? It's a spiritual successor of Dungeon Keeper supposedly. Looks kind of good.


Yeah I saw it, looks pretty awesome but kind of incomplete, I think I would enjoy it but not for long, I'm really getting hesitant to buy new games before watching them.



EmyMax said:


> I would really like buying games again, like when I was 9 or 15. But if all new games are all like this, I guess i'm not really missing out on anything. Or am I wrong?
> 
> Right now i'm playing Jurassic Park : Operation Genesis, GTA 3 and San Andreas, Flight Simulator 9 and X, The Sims 2 with all expansion packs installed and Postal 2. And i'm having a hella lot of fun, regardless of how old these games are.


I don't understand how some of these new games are spending millions to develop and we get epic cinematics but not a lot of 'content' or 'gameplay' to enjoy, I wonder what kind of games we would get if they spent all that effort/funding on making unique gameplay and tons of content.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have found that the better game graphics have gotten, the less enjoyable the games have become.

My primary interest in games is escapism. The more life-like the graphics appear, the less escape I feel.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I have found that the better game graphics have gotten, the less enjoyable the games have become.
> 
> My primary interest in games is escapism. The more life-like the graphics appear, the less escape I feel.


That's a sentiment I pretty much identify with, although maybe not in the exact same way.

I'm reluctant to play modern games for that reason, but probably more that I haven't actively played games for over a decade now, and am so out of the loop that's it's probably not worth it killing long periods of time just to be on the same page as everyone else about the latest new cool whateverthe****.

I'd rather just stick with the games I'm already familiar with and/or the ones I last left off with for now.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> Games like the old Resident Evil 1-3, Metal Gear Solid 1-3, GTA 3-Vice City-San Andreas and the Silent Hill series from 1 to The Room are perfect examples of how a good game is made, regardless of the graphics.
> What happened to those storylines that kept you on the edge of your seat, to those mind-twisting puzzles you eagerly played till early morning, because you wanted to know what would had happened to the progress of the story so bad, and to those storylines that also made you cry, somehow (Metal Gear Solid)?
> Can anyone tell me what new game has all of this? Because, really, I see none of this stuff in newer games. But just pumped-up "cinematic-style" graphics that require a super-expensive NASA PC in order to play them (and not always they work as they should), first-person POV and camera effects that literally make you sea-sick after just about 5 minutes into the game, pathetic copy-protection schemes that clog and screw your PC OS so bad and plot/twists that doesn't even have a point.
> I would really like buying games again, like when I was 9 or 15. But if all new games are all like this, I guess i'm not really missing out on anything. Or am I wrong?
> ...


Yeah, I don't know why the puzzles were removed in games. I guess they think kids are inpatient these days or Maybe we got stupider.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I like that game portal, that game was challenging and fun. I hope they make another one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I don't know why the puzzles were removed in games. I guess they think kids are inpatient these days or Maybe we got stupider.


Yeah the old Tomb Raider and Legacy of Kain had fun puzzles. I miss games like that.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah the old Tomb Raider and Legacy of Kain had fun puzzles. I miss games like that.


That's another franchise I think they ****ed up . I remember the old tomb raider was about jumping and climbing to reach the next platforms/levels. Now the reboot is has all this action sequences and lacks the exploration element of the old games. Maybe it's just nostalgia but i don't feel the magic in new games anymore.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Zariale said:


> For some reason I can't edit posts, maybe cause it's a new account, but I was going to add - the Dungeon Keeper mobile game could have been hugely successful if they made it a legitimate game, I don't understand how anyone thought a 10% finished game filled with microtransactions would really be a success. If they wanted to include microtransactions in it, they could have done it better, not have the entire game be forced into microtransactions.


Yeah, I think you can't edit until you have 50 or 100 posts. It baffles me why anyone would spend money on a game like that when they could spend it on a real game which isn't some expendable app that will be taken down once it stops making money. It boggles the mind and hints at some dark niche in the gaming community, that will support such absolute drivel.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess the best period has ended with the arrival of affordable high speed internet connections.

Renting a game and tell to friend how good it is (now people just download the game on obscure sites/networks), talking about tips & tricks (now all the cheating tools are on the web), being excited when a relative will bring imported games from Japan when he'd come back...All those feelings will be missed for good. But increased recognition of e-sports is a good thing.

Now, it's all about the graphics (HD remakes or a beautiful game lacking depth, like CryEngine based games), DLCs/In-game transactions that makes the game somewhat incomplete (or pay2win), instantaneity (thank you gigabit fiber internet connection) and promoting the egos. Nowadays, video game industry looks like too much like fast-food, with a department dedicated to avoid alienation of some part of the audience.

Also, game genres depend strictly of the market demand and due to a constantly rising budget, publishers don't want to take much risk of publishing something avant-garde (--> Indie games), or reluctant to release games subjected to possible controversy.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

EmyMax said:


> But just pumped-up "cinematic-style" graphics that *require a super-expensive NASA PC in order to play them*


I'm quite sure that PC gaming wasn't any cheaper in the 90s. I see lot of people on gaming forums that are still rocking with a 5+ years old i5-2500k. That's like somebody using a 133mhz Pentium for playing the newest games in year 2000, except you really couldn't have done that.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly, AAA games except from some of the Nintendo games suck but i think people forget that indie games and games made by smaller developers exist.

I mean, i think that the best games of at least the last decade are all indie, i love Transistor, i love Spelunky, i love La-Mulana, i love Dropsy, i love the Shantae games, i love Technobabylon, i love Broforce, i love Mark Of The Ninja, i love Shovel Knight, i love Undertale and i love Hyper Light Drifter.

And not to mention that there are more games with all kinds of genres, for example, very recently Masochisia was released, which is an old school horror game(i haven't played and due to not liking horror anything will likely not play), aka, not just jumpscares with interesting art style, atmosphere and story and yet apart from some really happy horror game fans, i do not see anyone talking about Masochisia, or what about VA-11 HALL-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action which is just and only about you being an bartender in an cyberpunk world serving drinks and talking to your customers, that one is really really good and yet also does not receive that much attention.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> I'm quite sure that PC gaming wasn't any cheaper in the 90s. I see lot of people on gaming forums that are still rocking with a 5+ years old i5-2500k. That's like somebody using a 133mhz Pentium for playing the newest games in year 2000, except you really couldn't have done that.


In the 90s, yeah, it was expensive.
I remember getting my very first PC which was only 433Mhz, with 512mb of RAM and a 8mb videocard (which later I upgraded to an NVIDIA 256MB videocard, in the early 2002). But games like DOOM, Resident Evil, Dino Crisis, all played fine on that rig. 
I remember that I also played GTA 3, when it first came out. And, while it was somewhat sluggish, it played OK.
But, these days? PC-ports of games that are available to Xbox, PS3 and other gaming platforms simply suck. An example would be GTA IV that, despite all the patches released, it still lagged on my laptop, which is a 2011 Sony Vaio that exceeds the recommended system requirements. And i'm not the only one. Even people with top-of-the-line PC gaming rigs have trouble playing that game decently, and the same goes also for Flight Simulator X which, if I want to play it, decently, without any lags, I always have to tweak the .INF file of the game, before I load it. And these are games that were released in 2006-2008. Go figure.
If game developers cannot release a decent PC port, they should just stick in releasing them only for consoles, and not illude people with fake system requirements and cash-in game titles.
In the 90's, at least, games were just plug and play. And if you encountered a problem, you didn't needed any patch at all. And you could easily resolve it with a Windows/driver update.
But these days, all i'm seeing it's just a patch after a patch. And when you install a game, it's not a simple plug and play operation, but always a very frustrating plug and pray operation.
Thanks to Amazon and game reviews, I saved myself many bucks throughout these years, and the hassle of going through the patch-after-patch/update procedure.
I wanna have some fun in my freetime. I don't want to lose time into tweaking and patching a game that should work straight away, right after installation.
Thankfully, seeing also where the game industry is and where is going, i'm not really missing out on anything. Resident Evil 7? HD Remakes? COD? No, thanks.
I don't wanna change my already working hardware just to play a damn broken game.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Zariale said:


> They seem to be focusing more on making the best or coolest graphics possible, with gameplay being second in importance.


Yes! Games these days look amazing graphically and so close to real life, but it seems like story and characters are just something they rush through without forethought. Of course there are good story driven games being made but it seems like the stuff that gets pushed to the top is flashy rather than having any depth. Watch Dogs comes to mind.



Scrub-Zero said:


> New games are not better than old games. Modern games are for the most part, unimaginative corporate garbage made to earn a profit from mainstream gamers who blindly buy whatever is being released. Current gen games just look graphically better(eye candy) but are so dumbed down that a monkey with a controller could play them. And absolutely nothing is really done today gameplay wise that hasn't been done before.


Haha, games these days are more soft on the player, I don't really feel the rush or intensity like of the games from a decade ago. I played Far Cry 1 for the first time last year and was literally sweating the entire game. The new Far Cry games are fun but are repetitive and you basically spray bullets everywhere and wait for your health to refill on its own.



HenDoggy said:


> That's another franchise I think they ****ed up . I remember the old tomb raider was about jumping and climbing to reach the next platforms/levels. Now the reboot is has all this action sequences and lacks the exploration element of the old games. Maybe it's just nostalgia but i don't feel the magic in new games anymore.


That's what I didn't like about Tomb Raider 2013. It was easy to figure out the puzzles (throwing jugs on levers.) Mashing random buttons during action scenes. And enemies were delivered to you, there wasn't much of an element of surprise. In the old Tomb Raider games they were more puzzle oriented and relied on timing, and had a nice Indiana Jones feel to them.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

SilentStrike said:


> Honestly, AAA games except from some of the Nintendo games suck but i think people forget that indie games and games made by smaller developers exist.
> 
> I mean, i think that the best games of at least the last decade are all indie, i love Transistor, i love Spelunky, i love La-Mulana, i love Dropsy, i love the Shantae games, i love Technobabylon, i love Broforce, i love Mark Of The Ninja, i love Shovel Knight, i love Undertale and i love Hyper Light Drifter.
> 
> And not to mention that there are more games with all kinds of genres, for example, very recently Masochisia was released, which is an old school horror game(i haven't played and due to not liking horror anything will likely not play), aka, not just jumpscares with interesting art style, atmosphere and story and yet apart from some really happy horror game fans, i do not see anyone talking about Masochisia, or what about VA-11 HALL-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action which is just and only about you being an bartender in an cyberpunk world serving drinks and talking to your customers, that one is really really good and yet also does not receive that much attention.


This is what I was wondering... there are so many retro style indie games now with the features that people say modern games are missing... difficult puzzles, good stories, focus on gameplay, new & interesting gameplay concepts, schite graphics... heaps of platformers, dungeon crawlers, and point & clicks. Lots are no good but the good ones are definitely out there, and since there are so many more games now in general I would have thought there'd be more good ones than there used to be; there's just also more bad ones to sift through, but that's not difficult with reviews etc. It's a shame that there are so many ****ty AAA games (especially when I'd like to play with my friends but they're mostly into whatever the current biggest thing is) but I'm just happy that there's such a huge variety of games out there! And so many indie developers atm grew up with retro games and are dedicated to making retro-inspired games. I don't get if people in this thread are just talking about the most popular games or if you guys think indie games are worse too?

Thanks for the recommendations... Masochisia looks freaky and Technobabylon looks like I'll love it; I hadn't heard of either. Dropsy is adorable!! And I've been looking forward to playing VA-11 HALL-A! Pretty pixel art makes me excited to be alive. :') I only discovered itch.io recently and I'm so excited by how many creative and interesting concepts there are.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Be thankful you didn't have to grow up with this....










It took forevah for one of those bullets to hit a plane.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

EmyMax said:


> In the 90's, at least, games were just plug and play. And if you encountered a problem, you didn't needed any patch at all. And you could easily resolve it with a Windows/driver update.
> But these days, all i'm seeing it's just a patch after a patch. And when you install a game, it's not a simple plug and play operation, but always a very frustrating plug and pray operation.


I want you to meet my good old friend, Ms. Dos, and her ******* sons: config.sys & autoexec.bat.

Bugs did exist in the 90s and often they were left unfixed.
-My game-of-all-time, UFO: Enemy Unknown/X-COM: UFO Defense had one that caused the difficulty level being reverted to "Beginner" no matter what difficulty you chose at the start. They never fixed that for the original DOS version. It's sequel X-COM: Terror from the Deep has a major game breaking bug that can render it unwinnable.
-Fallout 2 was a buggy mess at launch.
-Game breaking bugs in Sierra's adventure games were so common that avoiding them was more challenging than any of the puzzles.
-The Elder Scrolls: Arena & Daggerfall :lol
-Ultima IX: Ascension :rofl

And that's just a few examples.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm kind of glad so many modern games are boring rehashes -- it makes it easier to focus on my other hobbies. I've sunk enough time into video games as it is.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> I want you to meet my good old friend, Ms. Dos, and her ******* sons: config.sys & autoexec.bat.
> 
> Bugs did exist in the 90s and often they were left unfixed.
> -My game-of-all-time, UFO: Enemy Unknown/X-COM: UFO Defense had one that caused the difficulty level being reverted to "Beginner" no matter what difficulty you chose at the start. They never fixed that for the original DOS version. It's sequel X-COM: Terror from the Deep has a major game breaking bug that can render it unwinnable.
> ...


I'm not familiar with DOS as, when I started to learn how to use a computer, there were already Windows 98 and ME. So i can't really speak about the problems you mentioned.
My experience is based mainly for games like the old Resident Evil, Dino Crisis, Final Fantasy 7-8 and DOOM, of which I never really had a problem playing them at all, despite some obvious Windows bugs.
My only gripe with today games is that they need a ****load of system resources and way too much bloatware/patches, in order to run them. And that they come with copy protection schemes that clog and screw Windows up. That's all.
I'm not gonna buy another single PC game ever.
I also need my laptop for work. So I can't waste my time fixing stuff/reinstalling Windows every time a game screw my system up.
Also, I don't wanna buy a PC every year, just to play the latest greatest game of all time. I simply can't do that.
Seeing what's out there, I'm not really missing anything.
I'm already happy with what I have


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I have an old laptop(more than two years old) that was not made to be a gaming laptop and it can run anything except games to be really resource intensive like Witcher 3, this is because Developers noticed that most people do not have money to be upgrading their computers every year and they also want to port their games to consoles, so nowadays laptops and computers can play recent games longer than they used to, i mean, my laptop can play Overwatch and the new Unreal Tournament without any problem.

Also copy protection schemes have been dissapearing for a while now and only Ubisoft and EA seem to want to use them, and even then, less often and they seem to screw Windows alot less often, everything else not made by Ubisoft and EA hasn't used copy protection in years, at least i haven't heard of any recently.

And i think that at most, only some players playing Bioware or Bethesda games have had games crash, so it is not that common, and they still happened in the old days, it is not as if programmers suddenly became much worse, really, i do not think i ever had an game screw my Windows up in my entire pc gaming life, so either i am unusually lucky or you have an tendency to pick the most buggy games ever.

Then again, most games are in more than one platform, and i think almost all good recent PC games are also on other platforms, except for some adventure games like Technobabylon, hell, even an game like One Way Heroics is going to PS4 with an new updated reboot, so unless one is into adventure games, i mean, one can also play Strike Suit Infinity or Rabi-Ribi in other places other than PC.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I disagree i think their are a lot of great games in modern games


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

SilentStrike said:


> i do not think i ever had an game screw my Windows up in my entire pc gaming life, so either i am unusually lucky or you have an tendency to pick the most buggy games ever.


The original Dead Space ****ed up my systems mouse sensitivity once. I think that's the only time a game has screwed my Windows.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

SilentStrike said:


> Honestly, AAA games except from some of the Nintendo games suck but i think people forget that indie games and games made by smaller developers exist.
> 
> I mean, i think that the best games of at least the last decade are all indie, i love Transistor, i love Spelunky, i love La-Mulana, i love Dropsy, i love the Shantae games, i love Technobabylon, i love Broforce, i love Mark Of The Ninja, i love Shovel Knight, i love Undertale and i love Hyper Light Drifter.
> 
> And not to mention that there are more games with all kinds of genres, for example, very recently Masochisia was released, which is an old school horror game(i haven't played and due to not liking horror anything will likely not play), aka, not just jumpscares with interesting art style, atmosphere and story and yet apart from some really happy horror game fans, i do not see anyone talking about Masochisia, or what about VA-11 HALL-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action which is just and only about you being an bartender in an cyberpunk world serving drinks and talking to your customers, that one is really really good and yet also does not receive that much attention.


I'm too lazy to go through all the indie games but that horror one you mentioned sounds good. I still have yet to play fatal frame 2 and resident evil 1


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Let's not forget the Slender and the Manhunt series, and the first SAW The Videogame, guys. 
If you want good horror and puzzles, you should definitely check those out.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> Let's not forget the Slender and the Manhunt series, and the first SAW The Videogame, guys.
> If you want good horror and puzzles, you should definitely check those out.


I just finished manhunt a couple months back and I agree. It's a really good game although I was fighting the controls a couple of times.

I hope they make another one but kind of doubt it with all the unfortunate events that is going on right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been getting bored of pc games, didn't finish dragon age, witcher 3, gta v, far cry 4, fallout 4 etc, they just don't hold my interest. Bought a Nintendo 3ds and suddenly I feel like I enjoy gaming again. Steamworld heist, fire emblem, a link between worlds and now zero time dilemma. All amazing and able to hold my interest. Game play is and always will be king.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I've been getting bored of pc games, didn't finish dragon age, witcher 3, gta v, far cry 4, fallout 4 etc, they just don't hold my interest. Bought a Nintendo 3ds and suddenly I feel like I enjoy gaming again. Steamworld heist, fire emblem, a link between worlds and now *zero time dilemma*. All amazing and able to hold my interest. Game play is and always will be king.


How is that game?

It is also on Steam and i am interested, but it is an sequel to 999 and i haven't played that game so i fear i will get confused.

Also, since it is from the same developer that made Danganronpa, how is Zero Time Dilemma when compared to Danganronpa?

Danganronpa was very interesting, being kind of an mix of visual novel and adventure games, and i loved the setting, the characters and most importantly i loved the trials but i thought the puzzles were too easy, with the game stopping you from going on and exploring you if you did not get all the items and information necessary to solve the cases, i mean, i hate when adventure games become unwinnable because of an mistake but Danganronpa outright forced you to get everything right which i disliked, is that still an problem with Zero Time Dilemma?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> I just finished manhunt a couple months back and I agree. It's a really good game although I was fighting the controls a couple of times.
> 
> I hope they make another one but kind of doubt it with all the unfortunate events that is going on right now.


Actually, they released a sequel for the PC (AO-Only uncut version). But it never saw the light of the day in PC games shelves, and got instantly banned in almost all countries, the same day it was released, due to the extreme over-the-top violence the game has. And it's almost extremely illegal to even own, or sell a legit license of the game (at least in Europe). Needless to say that If you wanna play it, you have to import it. (this if you want the uncut PC version).
If you're lucky enough, you can buy a copy of the game off of eBay (just as I did, years ago). Otherwise, your only option is to torrent it, as Steam, Amazon and Rockstar Games don't sell it to people that live outside the United States, due to the game being only an USA-only release.
Regardless of the violence, however, the gameplay is much more like that of GTA San Andreas. More open and smooth. Better than the first.
But the storyline, however, leave to be desired. 
But it's a fun game, nonetheless.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I've been getting bored of pc games, didn't finish dragon age, witcher 3, gta v, far cry 4, fallout 4 etc, they just don't hold my interest.


Stop playing AAA games. They're ALL crap.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> Actually, they released a sequel for the PC (AO-Only uncut version). But it never saw the light of the day in PC games shelves, and got instantly banned in almost all countries, the same day it was released, due to the extreme over-the-top violence the game has. And it's almost extremely illegal to even own, or sell a legit license of the game (at least in Europe). Needless to say that If you wanna play it, you have to import it. (this if you want the uncut PC version).
> If you're lucky enough, you can buy a copy of the game off of eBay (just as I did, years ago). Otherwise, your only option is to torrent it, as Steam, Amazon and Rockstar Games don't sell it to people that live outside the United States, due to the game being only an USA-only release.
> Regardless of the violence, however, the gameplay is much more like that of GTA San Andreas. More open and smooth. Better than the first.
> But the storyline, however, leave to be desired.
> But it's a fun game, nonetheless.


Are you referring to manhunt 2?










I actually have that for the wii but haven't gotten a chance to play it. Sorry, I meant they should release a manhunt 3 for current gen systems.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Fallout 4 isn't too bad.

Still yet to play Doom & Dark Souls III

But Stellaris & XCOM 2 seem pretty good at the moment.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> Are you referring to manhunt 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's it. I thought you didn't heard of it.
But, anyway. Get the PC version if you can.
There the violent cuts are not censored :wink2:
I too hope they will release a Manhunt 3 someday, though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I've been getting bored of pc games, didn't finish dragon age, witcher 3, gta v, far cry 4, fallout 4 etc, they just don't hold my interest. Bought a Nintendo 3ds and suddenly I feel like I enjoy gaming again. Steamworld heist, fire emblem, a link between worlds and now zero time dilemma. All amazing and able to hold my interest. Game play is and always will be king.





Aribeth said:


> Stop playing AAA games. They're ALL crap.


You two should check out some of the indie games that have been released over the last few years. Game play wise they take a massive crap over most AAA stuff released:


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> You two should check out some of the indie games that have been released over the last few years. Game play wise they take a massive crap over most AAA stuff released:


I've already tried a lot of indie games but I don't like them much. They all try to be "artistic" or something while forgetting about the gameplay.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> I've already tried a lot of indie games but I don't like them much. They all try to be "artistic" or something while forgetting about the gameplay.


Really? Have you tried the above 3 games that I posted - they're definitely game play over everything else.

Gotta admit though, some indie stuff is indeed pretentious as hell - usually made in San Fran too, so not that surprising when you think about it (seems to be one of the big indie game scenes at the moment for what ever reason)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Really? Have you tried the above 3 games that I posted - they're definitely game play over everything else.
> 
> Gotta admit though, some indie stuff is indeed pretentious as hell - usually made in San Fran too, so not that surprising when you think about it (seems to be one of the big indie game scenes at the moment for what ever reason)


Yes I tried them and I thought they were terrible.

The only kind of indie games I tolerate are the ones who stick to something simple and don't try to be something else. E.g. point and click adventure games. These 2D sidescrollers all suck.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I've already tried a lot of indie games but I don't like them much. They all try to be "artistic" or something while forgetting about the gameplay.


Yeah, FTL and The Binding Of Isaac are totally artistic...what?

I think you are forgetting that indie games include all genres of games, and almost all of them do not try to be that artistic, which is why those that try get attention, because they are rare.

I mean, next you're gonna tell me indie games like Shovel Knight, Freedom Planet, Broforce, Rabi-Ribi and Prison Architect are the most artistic games ever.

Behold, an indie game trying to be artistic, can't you just taste the pretentiousness?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> I want you to meet my good old friend, Ms. Dos, and her ******* sons: config.sys & autoexec.bat.
> 
> Bugs did exist in the 90s and often they were left unfixed.
> -My game-of-all-time, UFO: Enemy Unknown/X-COM: UFO Defense had one that caused the difficulty level being reverted to "Beginner" no matter what difficulty you chose at the start. They never fixed that for the original DOS version. It's sequel X-COM: Terror from the Deep has a major game breaking bug that can render it unwinnable.
> ...


PC games were a pain to set up in the 90s. That's why consoles were so appealing back then...just stick in a cartridge or cd and press the power button and you were good to go. Having to get PC hardware drivers to work together was a part of that problem. I remember with msdos games it took some time getting the sound card to work right with each game.

I haven't been a console gamer for a while, but I hear people complaining about the main console games these days being released badly bugged or too soon, and needing patches. A lot of people sounded frustrated that Assassins Creed Unity on PS4 was getting like 20fps, which is ridiculously low.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> Yes I tried them and I thought they were terrible.
> 
> The only kind of indie games I tolerate are the ones who stick to something simple and don't try to be something else. E.g. point and click adventure games. These 2D sidescrollers all suck.


Ah fair enough, they're not everyone's cup of tea. But for what it's worth they're all highly regarded by quite a few people:

FTL ~ 84% average review score 

Binding of Isaac ~ 84% 

Papers Please ~ 85 %


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah fair enough, they're not everyone's cup of tea. But for what it's worth they're all highly regarded by quite a few people:
> 
> FTL ~ 84% average review score
> 
> ...


Look at this. I've finished this game recently and it was a piece of crap. I don't trust any sort of ratings anymore.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Look at this. I've finished this game recently and it was a piece of crap. I don't trust any sort of ratings anymore.


Then why finish it?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> Then why finish it?


I dunno lol. But I rushed the main story, didn't do anything else. Also skipped all cutscenes because the dialogues were terrible. Only took me 8 hours.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Look at this. I've finished this game recently and it was a piece of crap. I don't trust any sort of ratings anymore.


Maybe those three really aren't your cup of tea, i am not an huge fan of Papers Please because it gets boring fast but the world is very interesting so i give it an pass, but Isaac particularly the Afterbirth version, is very fun to me, and it has an lot of content to play through, and FTL after an few tries to make your own strategy is pretty damn fun too.

Then again i like roguelites, so i actually like procedurally generated worlds and i do not mind when the levels are unfair, so i may just have weird tastes.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Talking about mobile gaming (tablet/smartphones).
Anyone tried the Pokemon GO game that has been released for iOS and Android? If so, how is it? Is it good? 
I'm not really a big fan of tablet/phone gaming (can't stand playing a game on such a small screen, with very limited controls). Just wanted to hear you thoughts about it.
I read that it's getting lots of good positive feedback. But I'm taking that with a grain of salt.
So, how is it?


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> Talking about mobile gaming (tablet/smartphones).
> Anyone tried the Pokemon GO game that has been released for iOS and Android? If so, how is it? Is it good?
> I'm not really a big fan of tablet/phone gaming (can't stand playing a game on such a small screen, with very limited controls). Just wanted to hear you thoughts about it.
> I read that it's getting lots of good positive feedback. But I'm taking that with a grain of salt.
> So, how is it?


Sadly, my phone and table seem unable to play Pokemon Go but it seems like it is just the fights and capturing part, there seem to be no gyms, trainers and things like that, the best thing about the game seem to be the random locations and names the Pokemons can appear in and have.

But for the kind of people who like battles and having their own teams, then it is an good game, and the real world setting makes it very interesting.

Honestly, the most recent popular game that my devices can play is Super Stickman Golf 3, so mine are not that powerful to begin with.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

SilentStrike said:


> Sadly, my phone and table seem unable to play Pokemon Go but it seems like it is just the fights and capturing part, there seem to be no gyms, trainers and things like that, the best thing about the game seem to be the random locations and names the Pokemons can appear in and have.
> 
> But for the kind of people who like battles and having their own teams, then it is an good game, and the real world setting makes it very interesting.
> 
> Honestly, the most recent popular game that my devices can play is Super Stickman Golf 3, so mine are not that powerful to begin with.


Yeah, the real world thing is what really got me interested in this game. Too bad there aren't gyms and trainers, though.
If it was close to the GameBoy experience, that would had definitely been an awesome game for sure.
I might give it a shot, when it arrives on the Play Store, though.
My Note 3 should be able to run it. So I might give it a try, just to see how good or bad it is.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

SilentStrike said:


> But for the kind of people who like battles and having their own teams, then it is an good game, and *the real world setting makes it very interesting.*


It does...

Pokémon Go: armed robbers use mobile game to lure players into trap 

Pokemon Go player finds dead body in Wyoming river while searching for a Pokestop


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> It does...
> 
> Pokémon Go: armed robbers use mobile game to lure players into trap
> 
> Pokemon Go player finds dead body in Wyoming river while searching for a Pokestop


Yeah, crazy things happen when you play Pokemon Go, people can not stop playing it, the one and only time i heard someone mention Pokemon Go while doing something else was in this video:


----------

